# Ayuda.. estoy frustrado



## TheBrownDerby (Jul 5, 2007)

Hola a tod@s..
Bueno.. tengo un pequeño gran problema que no sé resolver..

Resulta que me gusta bastante la música de william orbit.. y me he bajado sus dos últimos álbumes en solitario.. y cuando los grabo a cd y lo pongo en la cadena de música, o en el coche, o en el coche de mi padre.. suena fatal ! 

Los adudos y los bajos suenan muy mal.. retumban mucho.. suena como si hubiese una mosca dentro del altavoz..
Es muy raro porque cuando me pongo esa música con cascos, no tengo ese problema..
Sólo en grandes altavoces..

He probado a volver a grabar esa música en otro disco virgen..y pasa igual..
He probado a bajarme de nuevo los discos pero de otra fuente diferente.. y pasa igual..

Qué narices puedo hacer !
Estoy desesperao..
He visto que en emule hay muchas fuentes que tienen la música de william orbit en flac... no sé si bajándomelo en flac.. podré grabarlo luego sin problemas..

Alguien que entienda lo que quiero decir.. por favor.. Ayuuda


----------



## farzy (Jul 5, 2007)

prueba a convertirlos a formato .wav, o bien a .mp3, esto lo puedes hacer con nero o bien con dbpower AMP.

la extensión .flac es un formato de compresion, a mi personalmente no me gusta nada.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 5, 2007)

1) En que formato escuchas la musica en el automovil. ?
2) Si la reproduces en la PC con el Winamp fijate que sampleo te dice que tiene ?.
3) En la PC con parlantes Como se escucha ?


----------



## Dano (Jul 5, 2007)

Edita el titulo del tema para que sea más descriptivo.

Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Jul 5, 2007)

EL tema no tiene que ver nada con el foro


----------



## eidtech (Jul 5, 2007)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> EL tema no tiene que ver nada con el foro



No coincido contigo en absoluto, solamente el asunto si deberia ser cambiado.


----------



## Dano (Jul 6, 2007)

Lo muevo a off-topic.

Saludos


----------

